# Is firewire still supported on FreeBSD?



## Leveret (Jun 26, 2022)

I ask because fwcontrol onlhy produces an empty file of 0 bytes when capturing from a dv camera. I'm using FreeBSD 13 and used the fwcontrol in the past to capture in DV format with an older version, probably 10. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

Did you load the firewire module?








						Solved - HDV/MiniDV capture in FreeBsD?
					

I have a dedicated fairly low spec machine (Core 2 1.8ghz, 4GB ram) for video capture from tape and I have windows on it. Unfortunately Windows 10 is ridiculously slow on this machine and I am wondering if this is possible in FreeBSD. I am planning to capture both HDV and MiniDV. Thanks




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Leveret (Jun 26, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Did you load the firewire module?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.
firewire_load="YES" in in /boot/loader.conf.
I suspect it is the firewire adapter that I use. It's very old and I have ordered a new one.


----------



## oOiOo (Jun 26, 2022)

Be aware that there is a good (or bad) chance that firewire support will be deprecated in FreeBSD 14:






_View: https://youtu.be/KRz_KQmvgtM?t=5107_


----------



## msplsh (Jun 27, 2022)

Yeah, I'm not very pleased with this possibility.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 27, 2022)

Firewire is huge security risk because your device (any device) has direct access to all the machine's memory.



			Firewire: the forgotten security risk


----------



## msplsh (Jun 27, 2022)

I mean, ok.  I knew this, but it's kind of an esoteric physical attack and doesn't Thunderbolt have the same problem?  Does FreeBSD even do secure boot, signed bootloaders and kernels?  Aren't supply chain attacks for people compiling ports root easier to do?

Just saying this is a good reason to not include it in the default built kernel, but not to remove the loadable module.


----------



## msplsh (Jun 27, 2022)

Leveret said:


> I suspect it is the firewire adapter that I use


It works for my adapter.  What's the chipset on it?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 28, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Just saying this is a good reason to not include it in the default built kernel, but not to remove the loadable module.


I use a dedicated HP Ivybridge Laptop with firewire these days. I like having the capability. My DSR-20 is still roaring.
Many hours of footage never captured.


----------

